# Sig P290 Special Edition update



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

I fired the gun. It works.
I figured out how to get the slide lock pin out. Using my third hand.
And, now, off to the SIGforum.


----------



## Lateck (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for this and your other up-date. 

I see your intro over at SIGforum but I did not see your review there.

Lateck,


----------



## DanP_from_AZ (May 8, 2009)

Lateck said:


> . . . I see your intro over at SIGforum but I did not see your review there.


I haven't posted a review because I haven't had a chance to shoot again after my "quick and dirty" number right out of the case.
It looks like the SIGforum folks would want a lot more comprehensive review.

I did have time to clean and lube it last night. With its recoil springs, getting the slide lock pin out is not easy for me.
I need to get the large caliber Magula Uplula loader. My closest gun store was out. My reloaders are gun specific.
My old arthritic fingers don't enjoy stuffing the SIG mag.

The SIGforum looks REALLY active. I'll post my review there after I have something to review. :mrgreen:


----------

